
The world’s oldest axe shows the cut and thrust of academia - diodorus
https://theconversation.com/the-worlds-oldest-axe-shows-the-cut-and-thrust-of-academia-59228
======
brudgers
The story in the news:

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/may/10/oldest-
known...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/may/10/oldest-known-axe-
discovered-in-australia-claim-researchers)

[http://sydney.edu.au/news-opinion/news/2016/05/11/world_s-
ol...](http://sydney.edu.au/news-opinion/news/2016/05/11/world_s-oldest-axe-
fragment-found-in-australia.html)

